# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Is your 350° oven really 350°?

## JEK

image.jpg

----------


## JEK

I told her our one oven is running cool. :)  Only 145° after 15 minutes.

----------


## GMP62

Excellent tip. Is that from Cook's Illustrated, JEK?  I subscribe and love it.  They provide such useful information, as well as recipes.

----------


## JEK

> Excellent tip. Is that from Cook's Illustrated, JEK?  I subscribe and love it.  They provide such useful information, as well as recipes.



 :thumb up:   Good eye!

----------


## cassidain

why not just buy an oven thermometer?

----------


## cassidain

we recently had some work done on our oven. i tested it with an oven thermometer. 
set at 400°, display indicates oven has come to set temperature, thermometer indicates 350°, 10 minutes pass and thermo indicates 450°. 
i don't know what it all means, but doesn't seem correct and reliable. certainly more data about performance than water test i would think.

----------


## JEK

Big comercial grade ovens take 30 minutes to come to full temperature.

----------


## cassidain

> Big comercial grade ovens take 30 minutes to come to full temperature.



Gas ovens, in general, take a long time to come to temperature. Which in a resto kitchen is frequently 550°, at least during service hours. The burn marks on the arms of chefs bear testament to this. 550° is quite unforgiving to even the slightest graze.

----------


## stbartshopper

Thanks for the tip. We will calibrate on both of our ovens.

----------

